# Got my New bandsaw in the Mail



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

​
*Good Buy or Not?*

Good buy660.00%Descent BUy440.00%Bad Buy00.00%


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I arrived home after school to see the FedEx freight truck in my front yard. I was very excited for sure. I got a Grizzly 14 inch Polar Bear Bandsaw and a move able stand.







I looks like it is very good quality. Now the only problem is setting it up. The saw is very heavy and I have to get it on the stand. I think I will need a couple guys to help me. I hope I will be able to set it up on Friday.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dan that looks really nice. Look forward to seeing your creations!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice looking saw Dan, good luck with it.
Philly


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks good to me!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

verenice


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking saw. I got my first bandsaw recently. Unfortunately I have to reconfigure my very small workshop in order to accomodate it so I have not used it yet.

Have fun!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

It looks like a great machine that your going to enjoy using for a long, long time. Congratulations!!!


----------

